# ariens tire upgrade



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

will these tires fit on ariens 10000 series 3 bolt rims?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I have the 13 x 5 x 6" xtracs on a 924 series. The pic with the tape measure is misleading by the angle. The very leading edge of the tire is 6 1/2" from the center of axle, yours would be 7.5. Clearance issue may be engagement lever side of your 10,000 series, figure the 15's would sit 1" higher than in my pic of that side. If you have 6" tires now, they'll fit on the rim. Mine are 3 bolt rims also.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I am using 13x5.00-6 X-tracs on a 10000 series


----------



## ctdave (Sep 11, 2015)

the original on my 10954 are 13x5x6 turf saver. 15"s should fit. post update if you get them as I want to put a pair on mine


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

13 inch will fit just right, 15" will make the tractor sit too high, it would still work though. Tractor will move a bit faster too with the 15" tires.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

ok i found them on amazon for about 25 bucks a piece so im going to order those, they are actually cheaper then the snow hogs i was looking at before


----------



## Manfjourde (Dec 5, 2015)

I asked about these tires on my 922006 but it must have gotten deleted with no notification tome. Should I have started a new thread on it?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Manfjourde said:


> I asked about these tires on my 922006 but it must have gotten deleted with no notification tome. Should I have started a new thread on it?


Yes, you should have. Looks like a moderator took care it already though:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/74089-want-replace-solid-tires-922006-a.html


----------



## Manfjourde (Dec 5, 2015)

db130 said:


> Yes, you should have. Looks like a moderator took care it already though:
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/74089-want-replace-solid-tires-922006-a.html


Thanks so much!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If you're going to mount them yourself prepare for a half day of grunting and swearing. The bead on those 6" X-tracs is VERY tough. I ended up soaking the tires in very hot water with dish soap added. I've done lawn tractor tires several times that were a breeze. They were larger ID (8-12"). I have one of those cheapo HF small tire mounting kits and it still took 2 big guys and several large flat blades to get the final edge of the bead over the rim. You will need to touch up your rims if you painted them after. I have taken a few sets over to the golf course off season and had the repair crew do it for pizza and beer since my first attempt on my set. I highly recommend it for the 6" X-tracs, just FYI.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

how did you guys get these mounted? according to my auto instructor they are to wide for the rims. its frustrating


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Which size did you go with?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the 13-5-6


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Admittedly, I had a tire shop install the X-tracs, and even that was a challenge.

1) Shop #1 was part of a regional chain of tire stores. They declined to take the job, stating that they did not have the tools for the job.

2) Shop #2 was part of a national chain of tire stores. They agreed to do the job and in the end, the manager did not bill me per se since snowblower tire mounting jobs are not in the computer system. He suggested that I give the tech a tip which I obliged. They were able to mount the tires but not before mangling the wheels in several places. The wheels ended up being able to hold air for only days at a time. This tire shop ceased operations at that location.

3) I explained my plight to a local mom and pop tire shop (shop #3, if you're keeping count) in my town that has been in business for ~50 years whose owner had personally installed several tubes for me in other snowblower wheels. He suggested installing tubes underneath the X-tracs. $40 later in parts and labor, I was back in business. This shop gets all of my tire business presently.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i had my buddy that works for firestone attempt to mount them and even he thinks they are to wide. i have decided to return them and get some sno hogs in the factory size instead. these are the ones i was going to get


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

I used my vise to break the beads on the old ones. Screw drivers and profanity got the old ones off. I painted the rims black, then went to the back of a Mavis tire I work near and asked if they can put these tires on.
One guy was like. Oh u need Luis, he's an artist with snow blower tires. So I left them there and when I came back Luis had the new tires with the old tubes(still good) all done. He admitted he scratched them a bit but touched them up with black paint. I asked what I owe, they said nothing, I gave Luis 20$. So worth it.
I never get that lucky. Find yourself a Luis!
Ps the 13x5x6 xtrac fit fine, although I've hadn't a chance to use them


----------



## Ariens-777 (Dec 8, 2015)

I just installed one of these tonight. An XTRAC 13x5x6 on an Ariens 3-bolt rim. It's possible with the tools in the pic (not the pliers) and a good rubber lubricant. I was skeptical at first since this tire was very warped and deformed. I almost sent both back to Summit but decided to try mounting the worst one. I put a new angled tube in it and inflated it to 20-lb. to seat it. It looks good on the rim now.

TIPS:
===
I recommend putting the tube inside the tire before mounting it. Fill it with air until it takes shape, then mount it. Try to keep the tire and rim as parallel as possible when mounting and note that these tires are directional.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

HF makes a little DIY tire changer..... works ok, but you need to secure it in a solid place and use tire lube as you work it. (dish soap works)
You cn skip the first 3 minutes of these bozo's vid:


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yep, I purchased the HF small tire changer on sale. Used dish soap (tire lube might work better?) and got a pair of snow hog onto there rims for my daughter.'s blower. I took off her lawn tires and put the snow hog on. 

Years ago I bought split rims for my 3 blowers, which makes it a snap.


----------



## Ariens-777 (Dec 8, 2015)

I just mounted the second XTRAC. You need long tire irons. I would not attempt this job with screwdrivers. I also found that keeping the tire iron around 45° to the rim helps. Walk it around in small steps and make sure the tire is wet. It will go on.

OP: did you send them back or get them mounted yet?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i ended up using some 13x5x6 snow hogs off an old mtd pos. for some reason those tires are much easier to work with. we used the roller on the tire machine at school and it slipped right on the rim


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

db130 said:


> *I am using 13x5.00-6 X-tracs on a 10000 series*


@db130 How have these 15 inch tires performed? Would you do it again or would you get 13 inch ones to prevent the snowblower from moving too fast?
I ask because I have a set of 15 X 5.00-6 Snow Hogs from my previous snowblower and am tempted to use them on my 10000 series snowblower.
TIA!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I've owned maybe ~5 other Ariens 10000 series snowblowers with original wheels and tires, and I can't say I've noticed that much difference in speed.


----------

